# info on older RV`s



## 99436 (May 27, 2006)

Can anybody give me information or websites on 2 american RV`s a Shasta Coachman 12 metres in length 1988 model, a 10 metre sportscoach 1985 and a Mercedes 814 Truck based mohican 12 metres long air suspension the works
Had no joy at present and been offered the chance to purchase all 3 with no idea of there worth

Been in storage for 8 + years :?:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi maff and welcome to MHF'S.

I cannot answer your questions and I think a lot of our RV members might be away this weekend.

I will move this thread to the RV forum though, that way you will get more focused answers.

Good luck with it all.  

MHS...Rob


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi maff your best bet is to post on rvfulltiming.com or one of the american sites. There's load's of them but here are two
rvforum
IRV2

Olley


----------

